
Show HN: nada – mobile first, up to 10 boxes temporary email - oron
https://getnada.com
======
oron
I have submitted before, but got no love :-(

What's different? it supports attachments, works great on mobiles. Has local
storage for keeping up to 10 inboxes and supports socket.io for instant msg
retrieval. Written in nodejs, mongo, and haraka.

------
leelaster
Love it. The mobile angle is so important.

